# My Moebius 1/25 TUMBLER build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My 1/25 BATMAN "TUMBLER" build up. I tinted the windows and made the top section removable for interior viewing...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good to see another Tumbler. Not enough builds have been shown on the forum. I like your idea and execution on the interior.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 30, 2002)

Nice build! Looks like a really good kit all in all. Any difficulties?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Fiver said:


> Nice build! Looks like a really good kit all in all. Any difficulties?


Thanks!

There are some parts with numbers that are wrong. I REALLY suggest you dry fit EVERYTHING before cementing. However, I did enjoy the build. Since this my personal build, I may mod it a little more.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

Are there any complications having the room removable?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A couple more pics...


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Beautiful build :thumbsup: thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing. The Tumbler is on my at of kits to start this year! And, I may even finish it.  Beautiful build. How did you tint the windows?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I also opened up the side vents, per the actual car and added some grill work..


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Man I really wished that moebius Models had produced the BAT from the Dark Knight
Rises movie, I really liked that ship! Would have went well with the Tumbler.

fortress


----------

